# opinion on Hotblast wood/coal furnace



## uarelovedbygod (Nov 1, 2003)

I am thinking about buying a new Hotblast 1537g this weekend to hook into existing ductwork. $1250 + tax. Any opinions--good, bad or ugly--from those of you with experience with the hotblast products? Thanks!


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We have one of those. It was in the house when we bought it. The people used it as backup for the propane furnace. We have been using it as the main source of heat for 5 years now. Not a bad furnace but nothing to crow about. The blowers seem to be a problem. Have replaced one once and the other twice cheaper to buy the whole unit rather than just the motor at our supplier. Ours is showing cracks in the front face that I should weld up. We have put in one set of grates and it looks like we will need a new set for next year.


----------



## uarelovedbygod (Nov 1, 2003)

sammyd,

Do you know how old your hotblast unit is?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Is that the one they sell at TSC? If so, that's what we bought and installed this summer (the price was lower then and we had a 10% coupon...so it was around $900.00, I believe).

We have a friend who is a professional heating/cooling guy, so he helped to install it and made the ductwork for us.

We've only used it a few times so far, but we love it. It has a nice-sized fire box and ash clean-out is very easy.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Near as I can figure less than 10 years old


----------

